

Google can’t search for vendor-specific CSS propertie - hanifbbz
http://user.wordpress.com/2013/12/08/google-cant-search-for-vendor-specific-css-propertie/

======
hanifbbz
It is not every day that you can find a usability issue with the planet's most
popular search engine! :-) And it's ironic that this issue is related to a
basic need of web designers on the planet's number one website!

